# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Wedding

## ankitj2

One of my best friends is getting married and I would like to write him a card wishing him the best. How do I say the following? 
Jane and I congratulate you (pozdravlaem?) on your wedding and wish you success (zhelayu vam uspeha?) for many years to come. 
Also, I would like to gift them some money. Is there any superstition against an odd or even amount in Russian culture?

----------


## Medved

Моя версия:
(My version ::  
Мы с Джейн поздравляем вас с бракосочетанием и желаем чтобы все дальнейшие годы с вами об руку шли Успех и Благополучие. 
Нечётное - предпочтительнее.
(Odd is preferrable)

----------


## Antonio1986

> бракосочетание

 That is a word we don't listen every day. Ого!

----------


## maxmixiv

Or, you could replace "чтобы шли с вами об руку"  with "чтобы вам сопутствовали" , which is a "more dictionary" variant.

----------

